# Jones Soda Halloween Pop (2013)



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I call it soda, I make my own carmel apple and pumpkin sodas been trying to figure out other flavors with little success


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

In the 'burgh, we say "pop". Those flavors sound delish!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Just the other day, I was wondering about other "soft drinks" and "soda pop" flavors out there... gonna' have to check em' out, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here in New England it's like wicked soda!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Bought every one of them
Caramel Apple or Candy Corn is my favorite, and the licorice one my least, but I do like them all.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Pop sounds adorably retro.


----------

